# Strap for Omega



## Jamiea (Aug 20, 2016)

I bought an omega de ville automatic that needs a new strap. I was stunned to find that these cost upwards of £200 and that is without a buckle. Ive since ordered a pattern one for £16 but why are they so expensive?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Because they are original dooh. Vintage ones are also harder to find, especially nos. They are also high quality. And overpriced in my opinion... like everything nowadays.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I owned an Omega that came with a £130 Omega leather strap.

You could tell it was really top notch in every way.

Worth the money ? No but that is the way with high end brands


----------



## Mahdil Khatib (Sep 27, 2016)

Vintage watches are always very expensive and it is not easy to have some for you or keep some vintage watches if you are a watch collector. People do want to use vintage watches but it is like putting a large amount of your money in collecting these kind of watches.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

I put my vintage Genève on a new Hirsh and bought a vintage Omega buckle. No way I could justify the price of a new Omega strap and I didn't want a replica buckle.










The gold plates are slightly different colours however and the buckle shape looks more akin to something from the 20s or 30s than the 60s or 70s.

I always keep an eye out for something more 'of it's era' and the same gold tone, and I'm sure there will always be a market to re-sell the buckle I've got.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Had the same problem with my Seamaster auto, the strap was krap, so I put a "nearly" Omega strap on....










mike


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

dobra said:


> Had the same problem with my Seamaster auto, the strap was krap, so I put a "nearly" Omega strap on....
> 
> 
> 
> mike


 Amazing the difference a well-selected strap can make to these clean classical dials - looks good as new!

The guy that sold me the Genève had it on a daggy after-market gold mesh strap. Not my cup of tea!


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Rather Q and D pic of my 1960 Omega Seamaster with Hirsch brown leather strap. Prefer aftermarket straps to OEM


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Coincidentally this arrived this morning. Obviously not in anyway Gen, but will pass for now. Since I'm still undecided on straps.



















I thought I would try this on leather.... it might make a nice change.


----------

